# Dual Opteron 2GHz any good for WCG



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi!

I work in a PC Recycling company nowerdays and today i started to be the assistant of the PC parts shop salesman there in that company.. we got wierd stuff in like mobos with 2x 2GHz Opterons... would they make good crunching farms?

Lauri


----------



## Disparia (Oct 26, 2009)

There are several 2Ghz models. I'd pass if they were single-core, might think about it if dual-core.

Best bet I think would be to be on the lookout for boards that support quad-core chips, both single and dual socket.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep, I would say they would be pretty good for WCG, especially if they are the dual-core opterons.  Even if they are single cores, I would still go for it, I run a number of single-core computers for WCG


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2009)

I picked up a dual Xeon 2.8 with HT(old HT) for 219 referb. That's  2 single processors with HT. It score on avg. 600 points a day.  So, your looking at around 400 points a day for single core opterons. Now the big question are you going to power them at home or work? If it's work then hell yea! hehehe but I would do it for home as well. lol I'm still running a duron 800mhz spitfire... lol 

Do you have to pay for the hardware? If so, I wouldn't pay more than 150 cause you can ususally pick them up at geeks.com for that price referb.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I picked up a dual Xeon 2.8 with HT(old HT) for 219 referb. That's  2 single processors with HT. It score on avg. 600 points a day.  So, your looking at around 400 points a day for single core opterons. Now the big question are you going to power them at home or work? If it's work then hell yea! hehehe but I would do it for home as well. lol I'm still running a duron 800mhz spitfire... lol
> 
> Do you have to pay for the hardware? If so, I wouldn't pay more than 150 cause you can ususally pick them up at geeks.com for that price referb.



I´ll probably get 3 of these dual socket mobos with the opterons for 50€ and i am gonna run them at home..


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 26, 2009)

I remember when I upgraded my 3500+ to a dual core Opteron 180 for folding.  It was chewing through WU's like nothin.  If your running dual 2.0Ghz boards then crunching will be awesomeness to the max!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I remember when I upgraded my 3500+ to a dual core Opteron 180 for folding.  It was chewing through WU's like nothin.  If your running dual 2.0Ghz boards then crunching will be awesomeness to the max!



Yep, that's how it was for me when I went from the Pentium M to the Q9400.  WUs that used to take 16 hours are now done in 6, and it does 4 at once


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 26, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I work in a PC Recycling company nowerdays and today i started to be the assistant of the PC parts shop salesman there in that company.. we got wierd stuff in like mobos with 2x 2GHz Opterons... would they make good crunching farms?
> 
> Lauri



Hmmm im thinking about gettign an old dual socket mobo to mess with s my athlon xp is now rip .. if u see anything cheap and energy efficient holler at me


----------



## Disparia (Oct 26, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I´ll probably get 3 of these dual socket mobos with the opterons for 50€ and i am gonna run them at home..



Total price? That's not bad at all.

My thinking was that if you're working at this center, you might come across some boards with C2D, C2Q, Phenom, etc, support. They would be easier to setup, power, and produce a lot more points. But, can't beat that mini-cluster deal.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

I decided against the Dual-Socked solution and go for with 1x i7 860 with Hyper-Theading... will save the money it cost more in my electricity bill fast and i calculated that this crunching rig will cost me a grad total of only 446,4€!! 

Moved this matter to thread: 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106937


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2009)

Used to run an Opty 170, 165, and a 3800X2 on WCG. They crunch well   I too am looking for an i7 setup, although deals seem few and far between.


----------

